# Project Cars: Neue fantastische Screenshots zum Slightly Mad-Rennspiel veröffentlicht - Update 18



## FlorianStangl (11. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Project Cars: Neue fantastische Screenshots zum Slightly Mad-Rennspiel veröffentlicht - Update 18* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Project Cars: Neue fantastische Screenshots zum Slightly Mad-Rennspiel veröffentlicht - Update 18


----------



## Mandavar (11. Mai 2012)

Dieses Spiel ist schon sowas von verkauft...  Ich warte nur noch auf den MP, bis ich mich in die Alpha einkaufe... ^^


----------



## leckmuschel (11. Mai 2012)

wenn man die 10 euro version hat, ist es auch möglich, diese guten rennautos zu fahren ?
ich finde die nicht im spiel, ausser den pagani.


----------



## hifumi (11. Mai 2012)

> Fantastische Screenshots


Jaaa, meine Güte. Aktuelle Heimcomputer können glänzenden Chrom ziemlich glaubwürdig in Echtzeit rendern. Das wissen wir jetzt. Nach der x-ten News und über 500 immergleichen Screenshots irgendwelcher glänzender Autos in der Galerie ist der Wow Effekt aber irgendwann mal weg.


----------



## HOTBLACK (17. Mai 2012)

Die User haben mittlerwele die Eine-Mio-Grenze geknackt. Das wäre auch mal ne Meldung wert gewesen. Und den Super-Trailer von JonZ sollte auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben -> http://www.wmdportal.com/projectnews/catch-project-cars-on-gametrailers-com/ . Ansonsten danke für die Screenshots. Muss aber auch sagen daß ich mir die Meisten auch schon nicht mehr angucke. Hab erstens selber schon so an die zwei-dreihundert angefertigt und zum Anderen weil ich als Member das Prog eh täglich an habe.


----------



## Tribl (31. Mai 2012)

Jede Meldung darüber ist aber zumindest gute Werbung für das Spiel.  Ein paar mehr YouTube Videos könnten aber nicht schaden 

z.B.:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UkV5dtRkqfI


----------



## soldier1990 (9. Juni 2012)

das spiel ist noch in der alpha phase und sieht jetzt schon so verdammt gut aus ich wünschte manche entwickler würden sich auch soviel zeit für ein spiel nehmen


----------



## Vordack (9. Juni 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wenn man die 10 euro version hat, ist es auch möglich, diese guten rennautos zu fahren ?
> ich finde die nicht im spiel, ausser den pagani.


 
Nir der günstigen Version bekommt man doch nur monatlich Updates oder?


----------



## RalHe (9. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nir der günstigen Version bekommt man doch nur monatlich Updates oder?


 
Du kannst auch die 25€ nehmen dann darfst Du wöchentlich neue Updates incl. Pagani ziehen..
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall !
Fahrphysik und Grafik ist jetzt schon in einer Alpha Phase der Hammer..


----------



## Skaty12 (4. Juli 2012)

RalHe schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die 25€ nehmen dann darfst Du wöchentlich neue Updates incl. Pagani ziehen..
> Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall !
> Fahrphysik und Grafik ist jetzt schon in einer Alpha Phase der Hammer..


 
Man bekommt übrigens auch das Geld nach Release wieder, steht da irgendwo wenn man auswählen kann was man kaufen kann.
Die Fans sind sozusagen eine Bank die keine Zinsen verlangt


----------



## Lion2k7 (4. Juli 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Man bekommt übrigens auch das Geld nach Release wieder, steht da irgendwo wenn man auswählen kann was man kaufen kann.
> Die Fans sind sozusagen eine Bank die keine Zinsen verlangt


 
Und wenn das Spiel fertig ist, darf man es sich dann für den vollen Preis kaufen? Oder wie?  

Ich muss meinen PC aufrüsten


----------



## dennis-2810 (4. Juli 2012)

Da können sich alle Entwickler mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Kain666sic (4. Juli 2012)

Ich frag mich nur wieso die Entwickler keine originalen Sounds herbringen. Weder in GT5 noch Forza oder hier.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2012)

Kain666sic schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Entwickler keine originalen Sounds herbringen. Weder in GT5 noch Forza oder hier.


 
Ich bin mit ziemlich sicher, dass sowohl bei (turn 10) Forza, als auch (Polyphony) GT ein paar Mikrophone neben richtige Autos gestellt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I07SwrI89Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Peter23 (5. Juli 2012)

Das sieht so gut aus, dass es kaum zu glauben ist.


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Juli 2012)

Kain666sic schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Entwickler keine originalen Sounds herbringen. Weder in GT5 noch Forza oder hier.


 Die meisten Rennspiele nutzen echte Sounds, die mit mehreren Mikros aufgenommen wurden. Warum es nicht immer so klingt wie im Fernsehen oder wenn man selbst in einem Rennwagen sitzt, liegt an der unterschiedlichen Akustik. Ein Rennwagen im Freien klingt anders als wenn er in deinem Wohnzimmer stehen würde. Dazu kommt, dass theoretisch unbegrenzt viele Drehzahlen mit unterschiedlichen Belastungen gesampelt werden müssten, was der völlige Overkill ist. Daher muss interpoliert werden, und dadurch unterscheidet sich der Sound zusätzlich vom Original.


----------



## Viper0201 (11. Juli 2012)

Kain666sic schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Entwickler keine originalen Sounds herbringen. Weder in GT5 noch Forza oder hier.


Das ist das gleiche wie mit den Waffensounds in Ego-Shootern. Wenn man sich auf Youtube 10 Videos ansieht indenen eine AK47 abgefeuert wird wird man merken das sie sich jedes mal anders anhört. Da jedes Mikrofon anders auf nimmt, davon abgesehen ist es noch wichtig wo aufgenommen wird (im Freien oder in einer Halle). Man kann schlecht den Sound direkt aus dem Cockpit aufnehmen da eventuelle Bodewellen zu leichten "Schlägen" führen können und dadurch zu Tonaussetzern- oder verzerrungen.


----------



## manugru (11. Juli 2012)

Kann mich einfach mit den Motorsounds nicht anfreunden


----------



## JeremyClarkson (11. Juli 2012)

Kain666sic schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Entwickler keine originalen Sounds herbringen. Weder in GT5 noch Forza oder hier.



Die Entwickler verwenden den Sound der echten Autos. Der momentan im Spiel (bzw. in den Videos dazu) zu hörende Sound ist immer noch ein Platzhalter, damit man überhaupt etwas hört. Die Entwicklungsprioritäten liegen derzeit nicht im Audiobereich.


----------



## Phone83 (11. Juli 2012)

auch in gt 5 werden echte sound verwendet! und in forza bestimmt auch schau dir doch die entwickler video´s an die stehen an jedem auto mit mehreren mic´s.


----------



## Mandavar (12. Juli 2012)

Man kann PCars sowas von garnicht mit GT5 oder Forza vergleichen. Die Qualität ist selbst in der Alpha schon wesentlich höher. Die Fahrphysik ist extrem gelungen und die Grafik (ja für mich ist Grafik in einer Simulation DUH! extrem wichtig) über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Vordack (12. Juli 2012)

Fehlpost


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Juli 2012)

Tolle Grafik aber am Sound haben die echt noch viel zu machen.


----------



## Monstermic (23. Juli 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Jaaa, meine Güte. Aktuelle Heimcomputer können glänzenden Chrom ziemlich glaubwürdig in Echtzeit rendern. Das wissen wir jetzt. Nach der x-ten News und über 500 immergleichen Screenshots irgendwelcher glänzender Autos in der Galerie ist der Wow Effekt aber irgendwann mal weg.


 
Gut erkannt. Vor allem, weil die Landschaftsgrafik noch längst nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## Skaty12 (3. August 2012)

manugru schrieb:


> Kann mich einfach mit den Motorsounds nicht anfreunden


 
Alpha. Mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen. 
Setzt euch doch einmal etwas mehr mit einem Spiel auseinander wenn es euch interessiert, anstatt sofort los zu heulen...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (18. August 2012)

Kain666sic schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Entwickler keine originalen Sounds herbringen. Weder in GT5 noch Forza oder hier.


 
Wie schon oft geschrieben wurde sind die Soundfiles im Moment nur Platzhalter. Sobald es an der Zeit ist, wird der Sound verbessert. Es dauert halt noch ein wenig. Die Prioritäten liegen im Moment in anderen Bereichen. Ich hab Bilder und Demofiles gesehen, die die Sounddesigner bei Pagani aufgenommen haben. Alles technisch mögliche wird getan, um es so realistisch wie irgend möglich zu machen!


----------



## JeremyClarkson (18. August 2012)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Gut erkannt. Vor allem, weil die Landschaftsgrafik noch längst nicht mithalten kann.


 
Nunja, auch die Landschaft ist noch pre-alpha. Es wird aber von Build zu Build besser. Wen es interessiert, der kann sich auf der Facebookseite von Project CARS die Fortschritte angucken. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Fahrzeuge im Spiel.


----------



## manugru (23. August 2012)

tut mir leid aber der motorsound is echt zum ******


----------



## doomkeeper (23. August 2012)

So n Game mit Oculus Rift Headset 

wäre wahnsinn


----------



## Demanufacture (23. August 2012)

Die Sounds sind auch Platzhalter....wie so manche andere Dinge in dem Spiel.
Ist halt kein fertiges Produkt.


----------



## Pinna (31. August 2012)

Ich finde diese 360° Ansichten von "sagedavid" einfach sagenhaft 
http://www.parispherique.com/panos/divers/pCARS/pCARS_suzuka_timelapse.html


----------



## Chemenu (11. September 2012)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Man kann PCars sowas von garnicht mit GT5 oder Forza vergleichen. Die Qualität ist selbst in der Alpha schon wesentlich höher. Die Fahrphysik ist extrem gelungen und die Grafik (ja für mich ist Grafik in einer Simulation DUH! extrem wichtig) über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


 
Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Video gesehen dass die "extrem gelungene" Fahrphysik zeigt. Hast Du da zufällig nen Link parat?  

Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe sah noch ziemlich anspruchslos aus, als würden die Autos auf Schienen fahren. Kaum Unter- oder Übersteuern.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, Alpha usw... aber die Fahrphysik ist doch der Kern des Spiels und wesentlich wichtiger als schicke DX11 Effekte. Da würde ich erwarten dass man auch jetzt schon klar erkennt wohin die Reise geht (Simulation oder Aracade).


----------



## Gsponk1 (11. September 2012)

Hört mal auf hier zum rumheulen. Die Fahrphysik ist äusserst anspruchsvoll, natürlich sollte man die Fahrhilfen ausschalten. Und zu den Motorsounds, diese sind um längen besser als in gt5 oder forza. Und ja ich besitze selber gt und forza. Einfach bei wmd forum anmelden 25€ zahlen glaub ich und selbst testen.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (11. September 2012)

Gsponk1 schrieb:


> Hört mal auf hier zum rumheulen. Die Fahrphysik ist äusserst anspruchsvoll, natürlich sollte man die Fahrhilfen ausschalten. Und zu den Motorsounds, diese sind um längen besser als in gt5 oder forza. Und ja ich besitze selber gt und forza. Einfach bei wmd forum anmelden 25€ zahlen glaub ich und selbst testen.




10€ reichen schon. 

Dei Fahrphysik ist genauso, wie man sie haben möchte. Für Einsteiger oder für Profis, und das ist wirklich eine Herausforderung.
Ich kann das Spiel nur empfehlen, hab schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß mit einem Game gehabt.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (11. September 2012)

conrad-b-hart schrieb:


> 10€ reichen schon.
> 
> Dei Fahrphysik ist genauso, wie man sie haben möchte. Für Einsteiger oder für Profis, und das ist wirklich eine Herausforderung.
> Ich kann das Spiel nur empfehlen, hab schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß mit einem Game gehabt.


 
Im Prinzip reichen 10 Euro, ja. Aber man muss dann mit gewissen Einschränkungen klarkommen. 25 Euro ist da eher empfehlenswert, zumal einem der Betrag generell gutgeschrieben wird, wenn das Spiel in den Handel kommt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. September 2012)

Schwer vorstellbar das dies Ingame Screenshots sein sollen die nicht in irgend einer Form geschönt wurden.
Ok, Icenhancer oder wie die Mod für GTA hieß, sieht auch so aus aber laut vielen Aussagen ohne High End Hardware nicht spielbar.

Würde mich interessieren wie das Spiel dann am Ende läuft und ob es wirklich so aussieht.
Wird das mein erstes gekauftes Rennspiel???
...to be Continued


----------



## tommy301077 (20. Dezember 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar das dies Ingame Screenshots sein sollen die nicht in irgend einer Form geschönt wurden.
> Ok, Icenhancer oder wie die Mod für GTA hieß, sieht auch so aus aber laut vielen Aussagen ohne High End Hardware nicht spielbar.
> 
> Würde mich interessieren wie das Spiel dann am Ende läuft und ob es wirklich so aussieht.
> ...



Es sieht wirklich so genial aus und es läuft auf halbwegs durchschnittlicher Hardware mit allen Details auf Anschlag.

Mein System:

i5 2500k
2x GTX560Ti
16 GB Ram Corsair XMS3


----------



## Dyson (20. Dezember 2012)

Hätte man mir auch als Fotos verkaufen können.

Wenn das Fahrgefühl bei der Grafikqualität mithält wird es gut.


----------



## tommy301077 (20. Dezember 2012)

Dyson schrieb:


> Hätte man mir auch als Fotos verkaufen können.
> 
> Wenn das Fahrgefühl bei der Grafikqualität mithält wird es gut.



Das tut es!


----------



## Viper0201 (20. Dezember 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar das dies Ingame Screenshots sein sollen die nicht in irgend einer Form geschönt wurden.
> Ok, Icenhancer oder wie die Mod für GTA hieß, sieht auch so aus aber laut vielen Aussagen ohne High End Hardware nicht spielbar.


Die Fahrzeuge auf den Screenshots vom IC-Enhancer haben rein garnichts mit der Mod zu tun. Die stehen da nur rum damit die Mod nach was aussieht. Im Grunde wird doch eben nur das Lighting verändert. Die meisten Autos wurden einfach aus anderen Spielen (z. SHIFT 2) gerippt und dann in GTAIV importiert.


----------



## KR17 (20. Dezember 2012)

da fährt sich nix "wie auf Schienen"mit nem Ford Capri (standard setup) halbwegs ohne Dreher durch die  Nordschleife ist mit ordenltich Arbeit verbunden.Freu mich aufs fertige Game

PS. bei GT5 sind wir alle verarscht worden ,siehe Preview-Videos  ,ingame hast aufeinmal HD Ready oder weniger ......


----------



## Van83 (20. Dezember 2012)

Cool.. Nine Inch Nails mucke.. und dann noch schicke Autos... ich sollte mir die neue beta version wieder ankucken.


----------



## Soulja110 (21. Dezember 2012)

Naja, GT5 hat auch mit Top Ingamegrafik geworden und was war, die Autos haben nur so extrem geil ausgesehen wenn man in der Wiederholung den Grafikmodus Miniatur angeschaltet hat.


----------



## TheDoctor46 (21. Dezember 2012)

Van83 schrieb:


> Cool.. Nine Inch Nails mucke.. und dann noch schicke Autos... ich sollte mir die neue beta version wieder ankucken.


 
was für ne beta version?  hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Dezember 2012)

Auf Bild 49 kann man das Grauen sehen. Nintendo Scheinwerfergehäuse, jetzt erst eckig äääähh recht.


----------



## Van83 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube mit 10 oder 15 Euro biste "Junior Member" und darfst dir jeden Monat die aktuellste Version downloaden. Je mehr Geld du denen gibts, desto höheren Rang hast du und somit kannst du eben auch jede Woche die aktuellste downloaden oder jeden Tag oder du hat bei einem gewissen hohen Betrag sogar Mitspracherecht beim Entwicklerteam. Das sind dann aber schon 1000 oder 10000 Euro glaub ich.


----------



## Van83 (22. Dezember 2012)

TheDoctor46 schrieb:


> was für ne beta version?  hab ich was verpasst?


 
Sorry, nicht Beta...PreAlpha noch glaub ich. Mit 10€ oder 15€ bist du Juniormember und kannst dir jeden Monat die aktuellste Version saugen. Mit 10000€ bist du Senior Manager und kannst dich am Spiel beteiligen wie das werden soll.
Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## mmcc0810 (22. Dezember 2012)

Also wegen diesen Game habe ich mir eigentlich einen neuen Computer zugelegt und meine alte Kiste in Rente geschickt.
Mit der momentanen Hardware schaut das Spiel schon wirklich gut aus und kommt schon an die Screenshots heran.
Was mich aber immer mehr an diesem Spiel nervt ist die Steuerung, egal was ich mache ich bekomme kein ordentlich FFB zusammen, auch bei der Lenkung ist kaum Widerstand zu merken, es ist ein einziges Klackern und rütteln (irgendwie total chaotisch und der Sound (noch nicht so besonders gut) dazu verstärkt das Ganze noch).
Das Konfigurieren ist auch sehr eigenartig, es gibt bei einigen Einstellungen kaum Unterschiede.
Momentan fährt sich das sehr arcadig, das war aber schon mal bessser als ich mir das Spiel vor ca. 3 Monate geholt habe musste man schon ordentlich arbeiten um die Autos auf der STrecke zu halten.

also ich lass das spielen jetzt mal bis auf weiters sein, spiele viel lieber RACE 07, ist zwar grafisch nicht wie PCARS aber dafür technisch um einiges besser.

Hoffentlich wird PCARS kein Grafikblender,momentan ist er es mE nämlich.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (24. Dezember 2012)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Auf Bild 49 kann man das Grauen sehen. Nintendo Scheinwerfergehäuse, jetzt erst eckig äääähh recht.



Das 'Grauen' liegt wahrscheinlich am Model-Status des Ariel Atoms. Alle Wagen befinden sich, ebenso wie der restliche Teil des Spieles, in ständiger Weiterentwicklung.



Van83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit 10 oder 15 Euro biste "Junior Member" und darfst dir jeden Monat die aktuellste Version downloaden. Je mehr Geld du denen gibts, desto höheren Rang hast du und somit kannst du eben auch jede Woche die aktuellste downloaden oder jeden Tag oder du hat bei einem gewissen hohen Betrag sogar Mitspracherecht beim Entwicklerteam. Das sind dann aber schon 1000 oder 10000 Euro glaub ich.


 


Van83 schrieb:


> Sorry, nicht Beta...PreAlpha noch glaub ich. Mit 10€ oder 15€ bist du Juniormember und kannst dir jeden Monat die aktuellste Version saugen. Mit 10000€ bist du Senior Manager und kannst dich am Spiel beteiligen wie das werden soll.
> Project CARS – WMD Portal



Das Funding (also die Möglichkeit, sich aktiv ins Spiel 'einzukaufen' gibt es nicht mehr. Der von SMS angepeilte Betrag ist zur Gänze erreicht worden und nur noch bereits registrierten Mitgliedern ist die Möglichkeit eingeräumt worden, die Toolpacks zu upgraden.
Neueinsteiger werden sich bis zur Beta gedulden müssen, sofern es eine gibt. Ansonsten heißt es warten, bis das Spiel im Laden steht. 



mmcc0810 schrieb:


> Also wegen diesen Game habe ich mir eigentlich einen neuen Computer zugelegt und meine alte Kiste in Rente geschickt.
> Mit der momentanen Hardware schaut das Spiel schon wirklich gut aus und kommt schon an die Screenshots heran.
> Was mich aber immer mehr an diesem Spiel nervt ist die Steuerung, egal was ich mache ich bekomme kein ordentlich FFB zusammen, auch bei der Lenkung ist kaum Widerstand zu merken, es ist ein einziges Klackern und rütteln (irgendwie total chaotisch und der Sound (noch nicht so besonders gut) dazu verstärkt das Ganze noch).
> Das Konfigurieren ist auch sehr eigenartig, es gibt bei einigen Einstellungen kaum Unterschiede.
> ...



Persönlich teile ich deine Bedenken nicht. Vielleicht liegt es an den deaktivierten künstlichen FFB-Effekten (Canned Effects). Momentan wird sämtliches FFB allein von dem Seta-Reifenmodell (STM = Seta Tire Model) generiert. Natürlich ist das STM noch nicht fertig, wodurch einige Fahrzeuge ein recht merkwürdiges Fahrverhalten an den Tag legen und auch kein anständiges FFB geben, doch im Vergleich zu dem alten Reifenmodel (BTM = Brush Tire Model) ist der Fortschritt gewaltig. Es fährt sich allerdings deutlich anders wie beispielsweise NFS Shift oder S2u, da all der künstliche Firlefanz deaktiviert wurde. Soweit ich weiß wird es auch keine künstliches Force Feedback mehr geben. Das Ziel ist es, FFB allein über das Reifenmodell zu generieren, da nunmal die Reifen der Teil eines Wagens sind, der tatsächlich mit der Straße verbunden ist. (Im Normalfall jedenfalls... ) Wenn du das nötige Toolpack hast, dann teste doch mal den Asano X4 oder den BMW z4 GT3. Beide Wagen haben den aktuellsten Stand was das STM anbelangt. Und es ist eine ware Freude! Der Asano X4 fährt sich wie eine Präszisionswaffe, die er schließlich auch ist. 
Wie schon oft beschrieben ist der Sound nach wie vor nicht fertig. Mittlerweile sind einige Platzhalter-Soundfiles zwar durch die speziell für die einzelnen Wagen aufgenommenen ersetzt worden, aber der Weg ist noch lang.
Ebenso verhält es sich mit der GUI des Spiels. Auch hier ist alles WIP und manches funktioniert nicht, weil es noch nicht implementiert ist oder weil es noch nicht fertig ist.

Project CARS wird vieles werden, aber mit Sicherheit kein Blender!


----------

